# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] FB Ads manager accounts daily spend limit of 10K

## MediaSeller

All accounts are verified
We have from USA and UK and FR

Price: $180 for 10k daily limit


Instant Delivery After Purchase.
24×7 Customers Support.
Refund Available for 2 Weeks.
Accessible from any country.
All accounts are manually created & full fresh.
Good Quality accounts.


Contact via Telegram

Telegram: @Dusteraccounts Telegram: Contact @Dusteraccounts

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------

